# fightingtown creek



## mlbowfin (Apr 7, 2016)

need a little help, I looked at the regs and hope I'm reading the map right. It appears Fightingtown creek is open year round and is not a delayed harvest or restricted gear stream, can someone tell me if I am correct and if not please inform me before I might get myself in any trouble. I am taking my 10 year old daughter and would like to keep things simple and fish with some good old fashion hand dug American worms, just don't want any problems as I'm trying to get my little girl into fishing.. thanks for any feed back..

mark


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 7, 2016)

You are correct but it's mostly private land.


----------



## FordHunter (Apr 8, 2016)

X2... Most is private, even if you access the river from a public section and wade up or down onto private property.  so make sure you are in the public section.  It is not a special regulation stream.


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 11, 2016)

Caught two trout, one was 4inches and the other was maybe 10in. Absolutely slayed the Horney Heads so we still got to reel in a few fish..


----------



## FordHunter (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad you hooked up with some.  That 4 inch is a treat. They don't stock em that small.


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 12, 2016)

We have a small pond on our place that we have stocked countless times with trout only to have them disappear overnight. 99% sure its not getting poached, think its otters. Anyway the last couple yrs. theres been nothing but hornyheads in it , but my little grand-nieces have a ball catching them. They'd just as soon catch them as anything, I've actually thought about feeding them to see just how big a hornyhead can get.


----------

